# 20 most over rated movies of all time, discuss



## billc (Mar 13, 2011)

this article is from bighollywood.com and talks about the author's list of overrated movies.  I have to say he seems pretty spot on.

http://bighollywood.breitbart.com/b...errated-films-of-all-time-part-1/#more-453744


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 13, 2011)

The Matrix was one of the worst films I have ever een but people flocked to the screen to watch it. Go figure......


----------



## granfire (Mar 13, 2011)

terryl965 said:


> The Matrix was one of the worst films I have ever een but people flocked to the screen to watch it. Go figure......


Sometimes the visuals overtake he story - or lack there of. I mean, seriously, it has seeped into pop culture...

(and no, just because the people like it, it's not a statement about quality)


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 13, 2011)

That guy lost me when he said Minority Report was a great film.  LOL.


----------



## granfire (Mar 13, 2011)

Cryozombie said:


> That guy lost me when he said Minority Report was a great film.  LOL.




I skimmed over the first 20 films he hated, complete turn-off this fella...


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm a rabid movie fan myself (own over 600+ dvd's) and I don't try to make myself out as a know-it-all critic simply because I've seen a lot of films. Has this guy ever done ANYTHING in the film industry? Studied with directors, screen writers, editors, et al. to understand why academy chooses films for their awards over others? Prolly not just watch movie after movie like I did and writes his own ideas about what is good and what is bad. 

I've seen a lot of good and I've seen my share of bad. I'm very careful about what I see and I choose a film based on my familiarity with either the director, actors, and sometimes producers. I'll see a film (on screen or DVD) if someone I know (who has good tastes) recommends it. 

This guy's list... I dunno. I can only comment on those I have seen that made his list... 

Blade Runner is a very good Sci-Fi film, may be not guns blazing high-speed chases kind of action sci-fi but a noir detective story based in the not too distant future. Detective movies are not famed for high adrenaline action, case in point Maltese Falcon, Big Sleep, 39 Steps... and others. 

Matrix trilogy... the first had a good sci-fi story/plot line but it wore thin with the sequels as they chose effects over plot. 

Shakespeare In Love: while I also cannot understand why it was chosen over Pvt. Ryan I was charmed by this film and didn't take it too seriously as it was a period rom-com. 

Giant: True not an totally awesome film but definitely a great one with a good story line to it. That it's too long would only garner complaints from those with the attention span of an 5th grader. 

American Graffiti: Nothing happens he says. Anyone who has lived in small town Americana can attest that the film is spot on then. People make whatever happens however trivial, happen. Just a bunch of kids/young adults trying to get through another weekend without going crazy. Some are on the verge of becoming adults and are trying to deal with that as well. Not to mention the music... oh the music. 

Annie Hall... yeah this one made me yawn. Allen has written only a couple that I've truly enjoyed ... the screwball comedies that he made... Bananas, Sleeper to name a few.


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 14, 2011)

I didn't see this one on the his list (it might still be in the top ten), but Avatar is soooo overrated in my opinion.  It's basically Dances with Wolves on an alien planet and Dances with Wolves was overrated in my opinion as well.  After watching Avatar I couldn't understand all the hype other than the visual effects.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2011)

I thought Lost in Translation was awesome.
Sean


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 14, 2011)

I think part of the problem is he doesn't really define "overrated" vs. "popular".  Sometimes a movie can be very popular, but isn't rated very highly as a movie.

I've never seen "Giant" being listed as an all-time great before other than to James Dean fans.  Matrix was a very popular movie, but I haven't really seen critics talk about it as an all-time classic either.

In fact, only 3 of his movies are on the Top 100 from the American Film Institute. Annie Hall is #35, American Grafitti is #62 and Blade Runner is #97.  None of the other films are on the list (and yes, they were all out when the list was done in 2007).
http://www.infoplease.com/ipea/A0760906.html

The list was based on several factors that are listed in the link.


----------



## granfire (Mar 14, 2011)

He's just a Negative Nelly....

Don't like people who make a living out of trashing what other people do (and that includes Joan Rivers, who cares what people wore...)


----------



## Omar B (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm a movie fan, a film geek and even movies I hate there's always something to admire.  There have been many movies with crap stories that I sit and marvel at the director's skill, or the editor, or cinematographer, or even a good actor.

Besides, sometimes a bad movie is just what you need.  Like a good Saturday night Sci-Fi channel movie.


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 14, 2011)

'Great' movies that I didn't understand myself:  


Last Tango in Paris
Eat, Pray, Love
Clerks (yes, I know this is heresy to many)
Fight Club (yup, another sacred cow)


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 14, 2011)

granfire said:


> He's just a Negative Nelly....
> 
> Don't like people who make a living out of trashing what other people do (and that includes Joan Rivers, who cares what people wore...)


Yeah but he makes money out of it... where can I get that job? Love to just sit in a theater and watch the latest and then tell people what I think AND get PAID to do it. Sigh... 

Seems that some folks respect the opinions of others... i.e. Roger Ebert and Leonard Maltin... but these guys have some background in the film industry I think. 

I don't give much a crap about what others wore either... I've seen one dress get an A+ one day and then couple days later it's on the "what were they thinking?" list.


----------



## billc (Mar 14, 2011)

Eat, Pray Love was awsome, especially when Julia Roberts took out the machete and attacked the drug dealers and then jumped her car over that bus.  Pure movie magic.


----------



## granfire (Mar 14, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Yeah but he makes money out of it... where can I get that job? Love to just sit in a theater and watch the latest and then tell people what I think AND get PAID to do it. Sigh...
> 
> Seems that some folks respect the opinions of others... i.e. Roger Ebert and Leonard Maltin... but these guys have some background in the film industry I think.
> 
> I don't give much a crap about what others wore either... I've seen one dress get an A+ one day and then couple days later it's on the "what were they thinking?" list.



I know what you mean, the same dress in a different pose...sigh.

Ebert has some credibility, I am assuming his sidekick has, too.

But you know what they say about critics...it certainly does not take much skill to be one.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 14, 2011)

Problem with this is he speaks as though he knows what he's talking about.

Real movie reviewers talk about plotting, use of film as media, acting performances, social statements, special effects.....etc.

This guy's list is based on "I liked it," "I didn't like it," or "my education level is so low I didn't understand."

Bear in mind this is coming from a guy who prefers Conan the Barbarian to Ordinary People.


----------



## girlbug2 (Mar 14, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> I thought Lost in Translation was awesome.
> Sean


 
Critics thought it was great for reasons unexplained, but you're the first individual I've known to say that. I'd really like to know what about it that you find awesome.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2011)

girlbug2 said:


> Critics thought it was great for reasons unexplained, but you're the first individual I've known to say that. I'd really like to know what about it that you find awesome.


I don't know if I can explain it, but I just couldn't pull away. I was also a big fan of the Razor's Edge; so, maybe I am just a Bill Murray fan, but I guess now that I am older, and when I meet some young twenty something, it makes me think of Lost In Translation. Thats about the long and short of it.
Sean


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 14, 2011)

The guy is 27 - what does he know about anything yet?  

He's in that hinterland between the teen years where you think you know everything and the post-40's where you start to realise just how little you really do know.

Plus, he has a show named after him - that pretty much tells a story of it's own.

Mind you this line buys him some leeway: "Remember, unless I say that I think they&#8217;re terrible, they&#8217;re _overrated_,  not terrible (that point got me into trouble last time with my  overrated directors list when people overlooked the distinction)."  All he needed to emphasise was the overrated in his view for the article to become far less contorversial.


----------



## K-man (Mar 14, 2011)

Possibly "The Attack of the Killer Tomatoes" has to get an honourable (or dishonourable) mention. It is one of my wife's favourites but would have to rate in the bottom 1% of films ever produced IMHO. 

I feel that to rate it in the bottom 1% is in itself over rating it and this is an example of a film that deserves a negative rating. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attack_of_the_Killer_Tomatoes

Mmm. Probably most here may be too young! :asian:

(Sorry, couldn't comment on the original 20 'coz I haven't seen many of then or even heard of them for that matter.)


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 14, 2011)

ROFL - that is one _terrible_ film.  Best watched whilst drunk with a bunch of irreverent mates (who are equally drunk) .

After all, there is a reason why there is an award sort-of named after it .


----------



## billc (Mar 14, 2011)

And now, to put something in your heads with very little effort.  "Puberty Love,"  Thank you and good night.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2011)

billcihak said:


> And now, to put something in your heads with very little effort.  "Puberty Love,"  Thank you and good night.


If thats a movie, I must'a missed that one.
Sean


----------



## billc (Mar 14, 2011)

Touch of Death, you have lived a sheltered life.  You can ask Sukerkin about "Puberty Love."


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Touch of Death, you have lived a sheltered life.  You can ask Sukerkin about "Puberty Love."


Thats OK, I take pride in some of the **** I haven't seen.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 15, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Touch Of Death said:
> 
> 
> > billcihak said:
> ...


I've never heard of it and when I used IMDB this is what came up... http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084010/  Which was probably along the lines of this film... http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084234/ A horrible teen sex comedy. One of those where I could've lived the rest of my life and died a happy man if I hadn't seen it. But unfortunately there was nothing better on HBO that night. 

That says it all about a LOT of films that I've seen as well... Anyone remember a Johnny Depp tragedy called "The Ninth Gate" ? <shudders> what the hell THAT one was about I dunno. 

Here's another one that is over-rated and rightly so because it died pretty quick at the box office... Peter Jackson's King Kong. Special effects were fantastic top of the line... the rest... :barf:


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 15, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Touch of Death, you have lived a sheltered life. You can ask Sukerkin about "Puberty Love."


 
:lol:  Don't ask me - I've never heard of it.  Just the title sounds dodgy on it's own.

I'm guessing it must be a 70's British sex comedy or somesuch?


----------



## billc (Mar 15, 2011)

If you have seen "Attack of the Killer Tomatoes," then you will know the dulcet tones of "Puberty Love."


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 15, 2011)

Aye I've seen it - but as noted, I was pretty darned drunk at the time ... and it was mumble ... mumble ... years ago


----------



## zDom (Mar 17, 2011)

I couldn't find a button for the link to the top 10 so ... (shrug).


Blade Runner overrated? Dunno. I remember it as being a pretty good flick.

And as for the Matrix, it may have become a joke (because of the sequels and overexposure) but on its release it was a helluva good story, and really well executed in spite of Keanu.


----------



## Steve (Mar 17, 2011)

For me, the success or failure of a movie has everything to do with just a few things.  Did it surprise me (in a good way)?  Did it make good on its promises?  I'm not going to see a Disney Movie and expect it to be as thought provoking as a documentary.  I'm not going to see a drama and expect it to make me laugh, nor would I go to a comedy and expect to leave depressed.  The drama might make me laugh... but it MUST be successful as a drama FIRST.   An action movie must be that FIRST. 

My problems with Ang Lee's movies, in general, are that they tend to be feminized versions of traditionally masculine movie genres.  In other words, chick flicks disguised as guy movies.  But they're billed as guy movies.  The Hulk: chick flick AND unsuccessful superhero movie.  Brokeback Mountain: chick flick AND unsuccessful Western.  Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon chick flick AND unsuccessful MA movie.  If any of these were successful in their genre AND a chick flick, I'd be fine with them. But they aren't.  

So, having explained what I'm looking for in a movie, the Matrix was an extremely successful movie.  It was interesting and unique, and was so iconic that it was almost immediately imitated to the point that it became cliche.  And it was a terrific, thoughtful action movie.  There was hand to hand fighting.  Guns, explosions and awesome chase scenes.  Cheesy dialogue, a good plot that honored the genre but didn't copy it and had cutting edge fx.  IMO, any allegation of it being overrated MUST stem from the sequels, which were too psuedo-philosophical and taken too seriously.  The first movie stands alone as a terrific science fiction/cyber punk action movie.

Without going into too much detail, Blade Runner is an excellent sci-fi homage to the old film noir movies.  

I'll tell you a movie that is overrated:  Another Year.  One of this year's Best Screenplay Oscar nominees, this movie was ridiculous.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 17, 2011)

Nicely put, Steve.  I most especially concur about the Matrix - that movie rocked.  

I can't agree about Crouching Hamster, Hidden Wombat tho'.  The dojo fight scene is amazing in and of itself - I must've watched it dozens of times, including several runs in slow motion so I cold appreciate some of the fast hand moves better.


----------



## billc (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is another thing that drives me nuts, extreme, extreme close ups, of both regular scenes but especially fight scenes.  I want to actually see what is going on, without getting sea sick or thinking that I am watching the movie through a cardboard, paper towel roll.  Oh, I'm on the wrong thread, sorry.  I will resubmit this in the shaky cam thread.


----------

